# Question on Ruger New Model Blackhawk Revolvers



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

When the New Model Blackhawk Revolvers are made out of stainless steel, are the front sights replaceable.....either by a gunsmith or someone with the proper tools?

There appears to be a pin below the front sight that can be removed and (presumably) the front sight can be replaced with various options?

I think the models in Blue have the sights brazed on.



GunBroker.com - Error



Link above is for reference.......


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Mine is pinned.


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I needed a taller one but opted for the easier route of buying a rear leaf and filling it to lower the POI. Could have filed the factory but when possible i like to save original parts.
My Smiths on the other hand aren't as easy to change the rear leaf.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

From reading online it does look like it comes off. I might be wrong but most guys are mentioning to file or mill it down and create a slot to put a different blade in it. I would make a quick call to Ruger and have a quick discussion with them they are more then willing to help. Might even have a suggestion as to how to switch it out if possible


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

shot1buck said:


> From reading online it does look like it comes off. I might be wrong but most guys are mentioning to file or mill it down and create a slot to put a different blade in it. I would make a quick call to Ruger and have a quick discussion with them they are more then willing to help. Might even have a suggestion as to how to switch it out if possible


I've found some of the same articles re: filing or milling the factory front sight down. I'd rather not do that unless I have to.
My goal/thought is to find my POI using a red or green marker on the original front sight and then find a new front sight that is the same height, possibly a fiber optic one at that. Not sure how realistic that may be.
Option Two, I suppose, is to buy a few factory sights and keep filing them down until they work out for me.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I also think the filing or milling down becomes necessary when the gun is blued instead of stainless steel....but I'm not 100% on that.
Brazing off the old sight and brazing on a new one would obviously alter the cosmetic appearance of the gun.
BTW: in case anyone wants to watch a neat video of this gun in 44 Magnum (making it a Super Blackhawk), try this:


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

No marker use nail polish works a lot better. I’d be scared to fill or mill my gun down! I’d screw it up


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

I was talking about the rear blade. Cost about $10. Save the original and file the bought one. As high as the rear sight adjust, I doubt you would ever have to file the front.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I just sold a blue SBH but didn’t notice if front sight blade was pinned in ramp. The last BH 357 stainless I had the front blade was pinned in. All the old model BH have one piece ramp/ blade . I have filed blades off flush with top of ramp and filed dovetail into ramp. I have old sight that I drilled and tapped for standard 6x32 screw. It is adjustable to what I want, then measure it and size new blade to it. I use to have my gunsmith mill slot in ramp and drill it for cross pin. He’s gone and it cost serious money to have that type of thing done today. A good dovetail file is only $15 and will last forever if you take care of it.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Ruger SBHs, even the 3screws had tenancy to run out of -elevation. The front sight wasn’t high enough and back sight wouldn’t go low enough. You would no notice this if you were sighting at 75-100 yds. When you tried 30yds it would show up. The only thing practical to do was experiment with loads to bring sights to point of impact. The Herter company use to sell their own line of SA revolvers. The Power Mag series, made in Germany. They had ridiculously high front sights that made them look odd. They would sight in even if ugly.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

blue/stainless all the same on the adjustable models


----------

